# Where's that Tribble?



## Bob Hubbard (Nov 8, 2007)

.


----------



## Lisa (Nov 8, 2007)

"Captain, That is completely illogical.  I know, and have known exactly where your tribble is for sometime now"  :uhyeah:


Always thought there may be something between the two of them.


----------



## MA-Caver (Nov 8, 2007)

Lisa said:


> "Captain, That is completely illogical.  I know, and have known exactly where your tribble is for sometime now"  :uhyeah:



Kirk: yeah I know you know but c'mon try and find it!


----------



## Kreth (Nov 8, 2007)

Rumor has it that some of the tribbles in that famous episode were actually merkins...


----------



## MarkBarlow (Nov 8, 2007)

If Richard Gere was playing Capt. Kirk, I know where that poor tribble would be...if urban legends are true.:wink2:


----------



## Kreth (Nov 8, 2007)

MarkBarlow said:


> If Richard Gere was playing Capt. Kirk, I know where that poor tribble would be...if urban legends are true.:wink2:


Armageddon!



:uhyeah:


----------



## MarkBarlow (Nov 8, 2007)

Kreth said:


> Armageddon!
> 
> 
> 
> :uhyeah:


...and it tickles!  I'm just assuming here, not speaking from personal experience.


----------



## Kreth (Nov 8, 2007)

MarkBarlow said:


> ...and it tickles! I'm just assuming here, not speaking from personal experience.


No, it's a reference to a similar urban legend. I think they have the mp3 on Snopes. You'd have to hear it, it's hilarious.


----------



## shesulsa (Nov 8, 2007)

MA-Caver said:


> Kirk: yeah I know you know but c'mon try and find it!


After the green chick?? No way, Jose!


----------



## Big Don (Nov 8, 2007)

Kreth said:


> Armageddon!
> 
> 
> 
> :uhyeah:



You're a sick man.





I Like it 
Armageddon!


----------



## HarryJD (Nov 8, 2007)

Big Don said:


> You're a sick man.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I think Tribbles are growths that develop on Cling-ons and then in a stage of their lives, like a larvae, they come off and live their own lives ? !


----------



## morph4me (Nov 8, 2007)

Now where would one hide a creature whose two functions in life are to eat and reproduce?


----------



## FearlessFreep (Nov 8, 2007)

morph4me said:


> Now where would one hide a creature whose two functions in life are to eat and reproduce?



Sports Bar


well that's where most of us hide..


----------

